# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  لغز عجيب: خمسه اعداد فرديه مجموعها يساوي خمسين؟

## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

السلام عليكم 
فاعذروني على السرعة ولكن لا بد من ذالك , 

فعندي لغز حيرني ,/ *
خمسه اعداد فرديه مجموعها يساوي خمسين 
بشرط عدم استخدام الكسور والصفر 
هذه في آية ,( إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله به من الكتاب ويشترون به ثمنا قليلا . .إلخ ,,
فمن سمع أو علم به فليرد .
جزاكم الله حيرا 
*

----------


## أبو إسحاق الرازي

لم أفهم اللغز بارك الله فيك ، وضّح

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

حتى أنا لم أفهمه !
ويبدو أن هذا المقال -وأنا صغير-  :$

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> حتى أنا لم أفهمه !
> ويبدو أن هذا المقال -وأنا صغير- :$


أرحتنا - بارك الله فيك - من العناء.
والله، أنا فكرت فيها طويلا فلم أصل إلى شيء، ولم يكن من سبيل إلى اتهام نفسي  :Smile:  فاعذرني .... حسبت فعلا أن السؤال غير صحيح.

----------


## أبو وئام

السلام عليكم
إذا كان المقصود هو حرفيا 
خمسة أعداد فردية مجموعها 50 فهذا مستحيل وذلك لأن كل عدد فردي يمكن كتابته على الأتي 
عدد فردي = 2 أس أ + 1
وبالتالي مجموع 5 أعداد فردية = 2 أس م + 5
وإذا افترضنا أن مجموع 5 أعداد فردية هو 50 
إذن 45 يكون من مضاعفات 2 وهذا مستحيل
وإذا كان المقصود شيئا آخرـ فلا علم لي
والله أعلم

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

إن كان الأمر كما وقع في قلبي ... أظنك تحتاج الى من عنده بقية من علم الابجد أو مايسمى بالحساب 




* نصيحه 
 اذا لم يكن هناك حاجة ملحَّة - ولا أظن - فلا تجهد نفسك

----------


## أبو وئام

> إن كان الأمر كما وقع في قلبي ... أظنك تحتاج الى من عنده بقية من علم الابجد أو مايسمى بالحساب


 لا أظن ذلك له علاقة بحساب الحروف



> * نصيحه 
> اذا لم يكن هناك حاجة ملحَّة - ولا أظن - فلا تجهد نفسك


 نعم النصيحة
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> أرحتنا - بارك الله فيك - من العناء.
> والله، أنا فكرت فيها طويلا فلم أصل إلى شيء، ولم يكن من سبيل إلى اتهام نفسي  فاعذرني .... حسبت فعلا أن السؤال غير صحيح.


أضحك الله سنَّك .
هذا المقال من أول مشاركاتي , ولم أكن أعرف الإملاء حتى !

والحمد لله الذي هدانا وعلَّمنا مما لم نعلم .
ولا يزال الإنسان جاهلا ً

----------


## عبد الحميد سجاع

من يعرف الحل يخبرنا به أعزكم الله

----------


## أبو علي المصري

مستحيل

----------


## ابو سيرين

هاكم الحل:
أنت قلت 5 أعداد فردية
و لم تذكر شيئاً عن التكرار
و أنا سأستخدم حرفياً 5 أعداد فردية
9 + 9 + 7 + 7 + 5+ 5 + 3 +3 + 1 + 1   = 50

استخدمت 5 أعداد
9   و   7  و   5 و   3   و  1

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

ما شاء الله عليك، أنت المجيب بعد أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف مشاهد!
بس الجواب صح؟ :Smile:

----------


## عبد الجبار أبو صلاح الدين

هذا ليس سؤالا علميّا...
وطريقة السؤال غلط... جميل أخي... شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ابو سيرين

> ما شاء الله عليك، أنت المجيب بعد أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف مشاهد!
> بس الجواب صح؟


إن لم يكن جوابي صحيحا فلا أظن أن لهذا اللغز العجيب حلا

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

صحيح، بارك الله بك وفيك

----------


## ابو سيرين

وفيك بارك الله

----------


## محب النبي محمد

فعلا حاولت ان اجد الاجابة ولم افلح
منتدى حيتان البورصة
مشاكل زوجية
منتدى السيارات
دليل المواقع العربية
القران الكريم مكتوب
اختصار الروابط

----------

